# My dilemma



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

Wassup guys. I really need your help. I recently swapped a 5 spd tranny into my factory 

auto Max. "RE4F04V" is my auto tranny's code, and I think the 'V' stands for an lsd, right? 

Anyhow, the 5 spd tranny that I got has an lsd for sure. So I need to know will the axles 

from the auto tranny fit into the 5 spd tranny, or do I need to get the axles that came with 

the 5 spd tranny(I left them at the junkyard)?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you need the M/T axles.
The part you have chossen is NI-8040
A/T left
29T Spline (Outer) 29T/31T Spline (Inner)
Overal Length is 621.5 MM
Weight : 21 Lb
Availability : Available

A/t Right
The part you have chossen is NI-8042
29T Spline (Outer) 29T Spline (Inner)
Overal Length is 965.6 MM
Weight : 24 Lb
Availability : Available

M/T left
29T Spline (Outer) 29/31T Spline (Inner)
Overal Length is 635 MM
Weight : 20 Lb
Availability : Available

M/T right
The part you have chossen is NI-8039
29T Spline (Outer) 29T Spline (Inner)
Overal Length is 958.9 MM
Weight : 24 Lb
Availability : Available

so as you can clearly see they aren't swappable


----------

